

Don't Stay Hungry - chrisyeh
http://chrisyeh.blogspot.com/2014/01/dont-stay-hungry.html

======
utkarsh_apoorva
I think you have misunderstood the 'Stay Hungry' part. It doesn't mean 'Don't
Eat'. It means don't get satisfied with success and keep striving for more.
There, now I can go have my food with a clean conscience :-)

